# Need 1 or 2 for Thursday on Aqua Loco



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Have not used the forum to find a crew in a while. However it is a great resource when you need it. Details: Fishing Thursday 9/18, weather looks great for this day. 28 ft catamaran with all safety gear. Full day trip with trolling for wahoo, dolphin, and billfish. Will possibly do some deep dropping and bottom fishing. We will be splitting all expenses fuel, ice, and bait. Figure $120. I have all the gear needed. Leaving out of Shoreline ramp in Gulf Breeze. Please send me a private message with your phone number if you would like to go.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Figures great opportunities like this happen when I'm working!!! I post looking fer a ride and crickets!!! hahaha sounds like a fine trip!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang it, of all days to have to run a charter. If by some reason he cancels before yall get anyone else Im down!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Scratch that, just got off the phone with him and its a go for my trip. Maybe next time, Im free during the week usually!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

darnit! just saw this and i literally just put a crew together 10 min ago...we will be in the same area in a 24' seahunt. you still need 1?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent ed


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Spots filled, buddies changed there mind when they saw how good weather is going to be.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for the follow up time to make new plans ed


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry Ed, Will get you on board soon.


----------

